# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > MBot 3D Printers Forum >  makerbot replicator mini

## landyman37

Hi this is my first post so be gentle I have got the above printer when i down load off thingy verse and try to print it tells me that the slice was made for the MakerBot extruder + where i just have the extruder not a plus according to the settings. could anyone point me in the right direction i am using software makerbot print don't know if you have noticed i am new to this thought this might have been a plug and play thing.thanks all phil

----------

